# High Intensity Interval Training and Blood sugars



## cbd5 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello 

I need some help!
I have been using MyFitnessPal (an absolute GOD SEND) to lose weight so far and I have decided I want to use exercise as well as diet. I have about a stone to lose to be my ideal weight, but I want to be fit and healthy, toned 

When doing 40 minutes of low intensity cycling my blood sugars are superb for the next day or two. However I didn't feel like I was getting any fitter and it wasn't helping the weight loss. 

I decided to try High Intensity Interval Training on my exercise bike instead. I do eight to ten repetitions of 30 seconds flat out followed by a minute slower recovery cycling. I feel amazing after I finish and my legs are definitely starting to tone after only a week. However, my blood sugar surges due to the working flat out and remain high for a while. Is there a way to stop this internal glucose release? I feel that correcting (I'm on an insulin pump) after is counter productive as Insulin is used in fat storage. I do of course correct though, I'm not putting my body at risk over weight loss. I don't want to go back to low intensity, as I feel I'm getting so much more out of high intensity!

I would also be grateful if somebody could point me in the right direction of someone to talk to about this if you can't help me yourself! 

One last thing, when doing HIIT, I quite often do this before breakfast, so I can burn fat rather than what I have just eaten. Whilst googling about my earlier questions (and not coming up with any results  ) I found different arguments for whether doing High intensity before breakfast is good or bad. And viewpoints on this would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi cbd5, welcome to the forum  I can't answer your questions about HITT as it's not something I've tried. I do know that such high-intensity activity is likely to release adrenaline which will stimulate the liver to release glucose, but this glucose should be used for energy if sufficient insulin is available, not stored as fat, so it might be worth experimenting (cautiously!) with having insulin on board to counteract the expected rise.

It might be worth getting a copy of the Diabetic Athlete's Handbook - it has some very good explanations of the biological processes involved in all sorts of exercise. Also, the website runsweet may be able to offer help:

http://www.runsweet.com/

Let us know if you find a solution!


----------



## Dory (Feb 1, 2013)

hi CBD5

I do a lot of HIT classes too and encounter this same problem.  I've started experimenting by doing a TBR increase - last night I did a 10% increase for an hour (to cover 30 minutes before class and 30 minutes during).  I my sugar levels before class were 14.0 and 6.0 after - so clearly what i'd given was too much.  Next time I'm going to try a 10% increase just for 30mins, for the first 30mins of my class ,and see how I get on with that.  

But of course, this is me and my body - may be completely different for you 

for me, I also find that about 3 hours after class, my sugar levels drop of their own accord.


----------



## boysie (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm a type 1 personal trainer and specialise in metabolic conditioning - specifically high intensity training which I do myself. I can certainly answer your questions.

- cardio before breakfast - fasted cardio does seem to work for some people in terms of fat burning. I don't recommend high intensity intervals though - it should be steady state. Your glycogen stores will be low and HIIT depends on those stores for you to get the full effect. So 30-40 mins of steady state fasted cardio is fine.

- HIIT will promote the release of glucose from the liver. I have found a system that works for me which consists of dextrose in my drink with amino acids just before the workout with insulin dose of around 1 unit to 10g (I usually have 40g dextrose). After 40 mins of HIIT I have another dextrose/amino acid drink with no insulin as your insulin sensitivity will be through the roof at this time. 1 hour later I have a meal with brown rice and chicken, and do no more than 50% of my usual insulin dose (so if its 40g of carbs I will do between 0-2units). It needs a lil bit of experimentation but you soon find your levels. If I try hit on a day when I have no carbs and therefore little insulin I will get the liver dump and as there is not enough insulin in my system I end up super high an hour or two later.

Hope this helps and let me know if you have any further questions!


----------

